# Mizuno RB566 golf ball



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

Was given one of these at the end of  Feb to try. It's a soft compression 2 piece ball. Tbh I've tried mizuno balls before and the cheaper ones tend to be ...well crap, rock hard and the more expensive not any better than any other premium ball, but just more expensive, so was not expecting much.
Was very impressed, soft off the putter, nice high ball flight and more importantly in cold weather, no loss of distance even in very cold conditions. It ran on a bit with long clubs as our greens are pretty hard at present, but on wedge shots I managed get the ball to stop.
And the best bit they are cheap as chips , getting two dozen for under £30.
The only negative I can find is it does scuff up quite a bit and due to the extra smaller dimples which can get dirty and fill with sand and mud. I was needing to us the ball washer on every hole.

For someone with a slower swing speed these should be worth a look.


----------



## Slab (May 23, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Was given one of these at the end of  Feb to try. It's a soft compression 2 piece ball. Tbh I've tried mizuno balls before and the cheaper ones tend to be ...well crap, rock hard and the more expensive not any better than any other premium ball, but just more expensive, so was not expecting much.
Was very impressed, soft off the putter, nice high ball flight and more importantly in cold weather, no loss of distance even in very cold conditions. It ran on a bit with long clubs as our greens are pretty hard at present, but on wedge shots I managed get the ball to stop.
And the best bit they are cheap as chips , getting two dozen for under £30.
The only negative I can find is it does scuff up quite a bit and due to the extra smaller dimples which can get dirty and fill with sand and mud. I was needing to us the ball washer on every hole.

For someone with a slower swing speed these should be worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if this is the replacement for the jpx ball?


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Do you know if this is the replacement for the jpx ball?
		
Click to expand...

No I think its a different ball completely. The Jpx when I tried one was a hard distance ball, this is a soft compression ball


----------



## Jason.H (May 23, 2022)

We were given a sleeve of these last week at a Mizuno event. Will give them a trial.


----------



## Ethan (May 26, 2022)

There is also an X version with a higher compression.


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2022)

Mizuno seem to have had durability issues with all of their balls....RB Tour X is a great ball..just doesn't last very long.


----------



## patricks148 (May 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Mizuno seem to have had durability issues with all of their balls....RB Tour X is a great ball..just doesn't last very long.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree as in my op, the ball scuffed up a fair bit, esp after a couple of well struck wedges it looked like a dog had chewed it. But as its so cheap one per round isn't the end of the world


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2022)

Our place during the winter gets muddy. These balls for sometime were my ball of choice. But with the extra Dot dimples they did my flippin head in trying to keep the ball clean.


----------



## Slab (May 29, 2022)

Bought a dozen yesterday and tried one for a 9 holer today
Pretty happy so far, kept the same ball and got a scuff on it playing out of a bunker but otherwise it was fine

Vastly overpaid for them though so that will stop me getting more for the time being


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2022)

Slab said:



			Bought a dozen yesterday and tried one for a 9 holer today
Pretty happy so far, kept the same ball and got a scuff on it playing out of a bunker but otherwise it was fine

Vastly overpaid for them though so that will stop me getting more for the time being
		
Click to expand...

Local range here has 2 dozen for £29 which I think is a fair price.


----------



## Slab (May 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Local range here has 2 dozen for £29 which I think is a fair price.
		
Click to expand...

That's a great price, not a deal I can get though


----------



## Ethan (May 30, 2022)

I asked my pro (Mizuno dealers) about these and he said he wouldn't recommend. Finds they come up short of other balls in distance terms and confirmed wear and tear.


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2022)

Ethan said:



			I asked my pro (Mizuno dealers) about these and he said he wouldn't recommend. Finds they come up short of other balls in distance terms and confirmed wear and tear.
		
Click to expand...

I'd disagree about distance, I've found they are longer than the other two peice balls I've been using and used in the past, plus at the moment with how cold it's been of late way longer than a prov1


----------



## Ethan (May 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I'd disagree about distance, I've found they are longer than the other two peice balls I've been using and used in the past, plus at the moment with how cold it's been of late way longer than a prov1
		
Click to expand...

OK, shorter for players who hit the ball well?


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2022)

Ethan said:



			OK, shorter for players who hit the ball well? 

Click to expand...

Maybe, but I'm surprised he's saying they are short as I thought the whole point was it has a higher ball flight for more distance, definitely longer than a q star and super soft I've used over winter.


----------

